# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  پیدا کردن مقدار یک attribute

## ahmadnesurf

سلام دوستان با استفاده از xpath میخوام مقدار title یعنی دقیقا عبارت "نرخ روز گذشته: ۳,۴۵۳" رو میخوام بخونم ولی هر کاری میکنم نمیشه میشه بی زحمت یه راهنمایی بکنید دوستان xpath فوق چی هستش با تشکر

<tr class="1USD trOdd" title="نرخ روز گذشته: ۳,۴۵۳">
<td class="tdTitle">
<div class="icon-state ico-c"></div>

 دلار

</td>

<td class="tdValue">۳,۴۵۳</td>


</tr>

----------


## LastAirbender

> سلام دوستان با استفاده از xpath میخوام مقدار title یعنی دقیقا عبارت "نرخ روز گذشته: ۳,۴۵۳" رو میخوام بخونم ولی هر کاری میکنم نمیشه میشه بی زحمت یه راهنمایی بکنید دوستان xpath فوق چی هستش با تشکر
> 
> <tr class="1USD trOdd" title="نرخ روز گذشته: ۳,۴۵۳">
> <td class="tdTitle">
> <div class="icon-state ico-c"></div>
> 
>  دلار
> 
> </td>
> ...


سلام ، لطفا *اینجا* رو ببینید..

----------

